# premium-sms auf meine nummer versandt



## Anonymous (12 September 2005)

Hallo Allerseits!

Ich habe folgendes Problem. Über meine Telefonnummer (o2loop) wurden teure Premium-SMS verschickt, worauf mir Klingeltöne zugesandt wurden. Ich habe aber nie derartige SMS versandt. Kennt jemand anders dies Problem? Die Nummern tauchen auf meiner Telefonabrechnung auf, ich weiß nicht, ob es Sinn macht, sich dagegen zu wehren. Wer kann mir helfen?


----------



## Anonymous (13 September 2005)

Frage bei deinem Provider doch einen EVN an. Dann siehst du, wann genau du die P-SMS geschickt haben sollst. Wenn die dort auftauchen, dann sind die auch von deinem Telefon verschickt worden. 
Diesen Teil der Abrechnung machen die Provider und wenn die das beweisen können ... deren System wird von Gerichten und Verbraucherschützern bei SMS genauso wenig angezweifelt wie bei Telefonaten. Diskutiert wird derzeit allerdings viel darüber, wenn du für den Empfang von SMS zahlen sollst.


----------



## Anonymous (22 September 2005)

Den EVN habe ich ja angefordert. Da waren aber sms drauf, die absolut sicher nie von meinem Handy abgeschickt wurden. Es waren auch keine erhaltenen sms.


----------

